# Portrait of a Global Woman Photo Contest



## Pronto (Oct 9, 2009)

I am not sure this is a good place to post this but Global Woman Magazine is going to have a Photo Contest. The website will start excepting entries on October 16, 2009. They are currently updating their website to get ready for the contest but once its done you can find them at WELCOME TO GWM


Here is the info:

*About the Contest*

*Global Woman* presents its 1st Annual Portrait of a Global Woman Photo Contest. What is a global woman? That is the question that you, the photographer, can answer with your lens. This photo contest offers photographers from around the world an opportunity to capture and share their vision of the essence of a Global Woman.

*The following prizes will be given out:*
1st prize is *$1,000 *and the winner will have their photo printed full page, in the magazine, with a bio printed inside, and showcased on the *Global Woman* website. 2nd prize is *$500 *and the winner will havetheir photo printed in the magazine and on the website. 3rd prize is *$300 *and the winner will havetheir photo printed in the magazine and on the website. Along with the winners, the honorable mentions will be published in the 4th Edition of the magazine in a 6 to 8 page spread, and may be published on our website in a slideshow as well. Those honorable mentions will each receive a $25 gift card or one year subscription to *Global Woman* magazine.

*How to enter:*
Go to the submit page and pay the entry fee--$25 for a general entry or $40 for an entry and a subscription to *Global Woman* magazineand upload your photos. They must be 72 dpi, and in JPEG or TIFF format. Each photograph must be labeled with your first and last name, and a number to identify each picture ( for example: dorthea_lange1.jpg). Finalists will be required to send in high resolution files for publication in the magazine and on our website. Photo illustrations and wholly digital creations will not be accepted at this time. Photos created by digital and film cameras will be accepted. By accepting these rules you certify you are the copyright owner. The contest will run from October 16, 2009 through January 15, 2010. *Global Woman* magazine reserves the right to cancel the contest at any time, for any reason, without prior notice or obligation.


_*Global Woman*_ is a premier quarterly magazine and monthly webzine that covers the latest issues on women around the world. The publication serves to connect women from coast to coast and beyond, catering to their needs and giving voice to the many issues that affect their daily lives. _*Global Woman*_ is a celebration of the woman's life from childhood to adulthood.


----------

